# Golden Retriever Specialty, Berthoud CO



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Amateur going to the land blind

2.7.8.9.11.12.13.15.18.19.21.22.23.24.26.27.28.29.30.31.33.34.35.38.40.43.45.47.48.53.55.56.57.58.59.60

Qual, going to the water blind..........land blind took a major toll

1.3.4.10.11.13.14.17.21.22.24.32.34.36.38.40.42.43.46

Its hot and dusty, hasn't rained here since Bush was president................good night, off spend the night in the tent in slums of Longmont.................


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Amateur All-Age - Saturday - 60 Entries Judges: Barb Howard & Dr. Linda Johnson
DOW ended with 3. Starting with dog #3 (highlighted in yellow). 
# Dog Name Owner Handler 
1 FC AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake JH Andy Whiteley Andy Whiteley/John Gassner/Lanier Fogg 
2 FC Porjay's CrackerJack Surpriz Meg Beck Meg Beck 
3 Heads Up Tracks in the Taiga JFTR, QFTR*** Judith Myers Judy Myers 
4 Wasatch's Red Desert Rainy***WCX Gale Mettenbrink Gale Mettenbrink 
5 McLean's Lord of the Rings MH Gayle Moore Gayle Moore 
6 FTCH AFTCH Heads Up Fire in the Hole Lynn Nelson Lynn Nelson 
7 Amanda's Pick of Maggie Creek MH *** George Fiebelkorn George Fiebelkorn 
8 AFC Ida Red's Atalanta Challenge MH Lanier Fogg Lanier Fogg 
9 Ram River Rockin' Rudy David Cheatham  David Cheatham 
10 HRCH Heads Up Hunokeli CD ** MH WCX Steven Dodge Steve Dodge 
11 Belvedere Million Dollar Dolly Carma Futhey Carma Futhey 
12 Lacrosse Adirondac Co-Pilot Sally Low Anna M Curry 
13 Topbrass Montana Lonesome Dove John Robinson John Robinson 
14 Storm Warnings Dixie Darlin** Michelle Chalupka Michelle Chalupka 
15 HR Firemarks Million Dollar Baby MH Michael Castelli Michael Castelli 
16 Maverick's West Coast Offense MH ** Carol Millette-Snodgrass Carol Millette- Snodgrass 
17 HRCH David's Waterloo Diversion, JH David Gossom David F Gossom/Lou Anne Gossom 
18 FC-AFC Topbrass Band On The Run Judy Rasmuson Judy Rasmuson 
19 Topbrass Liberty Belle III SH WC ** Linda L Johnson Paul Johnson/Linda Johnson 
20 Neversink's Road to Belvedere,MH,*** James Drager Jim Drager/Tom Lehr/Megan Baker 
21 Firemarks Elusive One Andy Whiteley Andy Whiteley/John Gassner/Lanier Fogg 
22 Sportin' Nitty Gritty *** Judy Bly Judy Bly 
23 Golden Meadow's Never Tuckered Out MH Chris Cooley Chuck Wheeler/Chris Cooley 
24 Ambertrail's Keepin' The Peace ** Mark Brelsford Mark Brelsford/Joellyn Brelsford 
25 MHR SFR Jackson Apollo** MH MNH Dan & Beth Mills Dan Mills 
26 Ambertrail's Renegade Donna Williams David Williams 
27 Coyote Red Jeff Warren Jeff Warren 
28 FTCH AFTCH Bulrush Shelby Ron Bischke Ron Bischke 
29 KC's Maximum Sentence MH *** Roger Fuller Kaye Fuller/Roger Fuller 
30 Topbrass Repete Pawsability Wayne & Deb Dorband Wayne Dorband 
31 Topbrass Lightnin Strikes Gold Meg Beck Meg Beck 
32 Lacrosse & Gingrocks Predesty Anna M Curry Anna Curry 
33 Jaco's Red Desert Cider ***WCX Gale Mettenbrink Gale Mettenbrink 
34 Millpond's Baby Boomer *** Jack Stevens Jack Stevens 
35 Special Touchs Satchacrazy BaileyMae MH *** Wayne Skochenski Wayne Skochenski 
36 Adirondac Curly Q CD, MH Pete Olsen Pete Olsen 
37 Ida Red's Light of My Life MH *** OD George Fiebelkorn George Fiebelkorn 
38 Topbrass Caleb UD Connie Cleveland Judy Rasmuson 
39 Topbrass Firestorm Dave Cheatham David Cheatham 
40 GoldNGuns Rough N Ready Rebel*** JH WC-WCX Gregg Hornby & Arleen Meyer Hornby Gregg Hornby 
41 River Bottoms Max Q Annie Andy Whiteley John Gassner/Andy Whiteley 
42 Gingrocks Kokopelli of RCK Anna M Curry Anna M Curry Md 
43 Things That Are Red For 500 John Robinson Cheryl Talley/John Robinson 
44 Happydaugh's A Cut Above *** Ann Strathern Ann Strathern 
45 Little Bit of Gold Dust***MH Beverly Burns Bev Burns 
46 Gingrocks Ms Latte Anna M Curry Anna M Curry 
47 Ruby Redfish Mo's Mountain Gem*** Carol Millette-Snodgrass Carol Millette- Snodgrass 
48 Firemark Hands On The Wheel *** John Baitinger John Baitinger 
49 Emberain Saint Elias MH WCX ** Linda L Johnson Paul Johnson/Linda Johnson 
50 Ctrl Alt Del CDX, MH, RE, NA, NF, NAJ, WCX** Megan Baker Megan Baker/Tom Lehr 
51 Topbrass Thunder Magic Carpet Ride Kenneth Hogan Ken Hogan 
52 Golden Meadow's Kickin' Crockett MH Chris Cooley Chuck Wheeler/Chris Cooley 
53 RockErin Red River Ruckus Kent & Judi Carter Judi Carter 
54 RockErin Ballyshannon Warrior Seanach SH Dan & Beth Mills Dan Mills 
55 Ambertrail's Life Of Riley*** Donna Williams David Williams 
56 Jacos' Lady Sings the Blues Jeff Warren Jeff Warren 
57 FTCH AFTCH Bulrush Yellow Bud Ron Bischke Ron Bischke 
58 Goldstar Micah Connie Cleveland Judy Rasmuson 
59 Topbrass No Time to Paws ** Kaye Fuller Kaye Fuller 
60 FC AFC FTCH AFTCH OTCH TNT's Stanley Steamer Janice Gunn John Gunn 

Qualifying - Saturday - 48 Entries Judges: John Goettl & Butch Green
# Dog Name Owner Handler 
1 Firemark's Jump 'n' Jake Flash Lanier Fogg Lanier Fogg/Gayle Moore 
2 Firemark Against The Wind John Baitinger John Baitinger 
3 LaCrosse's Regal Elizabeth, SH, UD, RA Tanja & Casey Frye Tanja Frye 
4 PR Celestial Mountain Man, CD, RA, MH ** Sandra Whicker Barb Branstad/Sandy Whicker 
5 Master's A Fine Time Lucille SH WC Gregg Hornby & Arleen Meyer-Hornby Gregg Hornby 
6 Special Touchs Satchacrazy BaileyMae MH *** Wayne Skochenski Wayne Skochenski 
7 Bulrush Handy Ron Bischke Ron Bischke 
8 McLean Sailors Party Girl SH Donald Fregelette Kathy Fregelette 
9 HR Ambertrail's Northern Lights CD SH WCX CGC Diane & Steven Brunelle Diane Brunelle/Steven Brunelle 
10 Maverick's West Coast Offense MH ** Carol Millette-Snodgrass Carol Millette- Snodgrass 
11 Golden Meadow's Never Tuckered Out MH Chris Cooley Sonya Hutchason 
12 Wasatch's Red Desert Rainy***WCX Gale Mettenbrink Gale Mettenbrink 
13 Goldstar Micah Connie Cleveland Judy Rasmuson 
14 RockErin Ballyshannon Warrior Seanach SH Dan & Beth Mills Dan Mills 
15 Adirondac's Weebe Put'n a Hex on You RN, JH, WCX Megan Baker Megan Baker/Tom Lehr 
16 Gingrocks Kokopelli of RCK Anna M Curry Anna M Curry Md 
17 Ambertrail's Keepin' The Peace ** Mark Brelsford Mark Brelsford/Joellyn Brelsford 
18 Amigold Eagle Eyed Scout JH George Billings George Billings 
19 Lacrosse & Gingrocks Predesty Anna M Curry Anna Curry 
20 Heads Up Quarterback Sneak Lynn Nelson Lynn Nelson 
21 Morninglo RckyMtn Whistle Stop CD, SH, MX, MXJ, OF Warren Frizell Warren Frizell 
22 HRCH David's Waterloo Diversion, JH David Gossom David F Gossom/Lou Anne Gossom 
23 Ellyest Knight's Fee UD SH WCX Nancy Ego Nancy Ego 
24 Happydaugh's PDQ SH Peter Zelechoski Peter Zelechoski 
25 Coppertop Hoot N' Holler CDX RE SH AX AXJ OF Joanne Bartley Joanne Bartley 
26 Storm Warnings Dixie Darlin** Michelle Chalupka Michelle Chalupka 
27 Trifecta's Will He Bet On Me? UDX RAE JH WCX Beth Sokohl Beth Sokohl 
28 Master's Lil Bit Of Sunglow SH WC-WCX Gregg Hornby & Arleen Meyer Hornby Gregg Hornby 
29 HRCH Heads Up Hunokeli CD ** MH WCX Steven Dodge Steve Dodge 
30 Hoiss Point Ocean Steamer Robert Handysides Bob Handysides/Ron Bischke 
31 TealOak's Weebe A Pistol CD, MH, RA, WCX Tom Lehr Tom Lehr/Megan Baker 
32 TealOak Beach Party Kathleen & Donald Fregelette Kathy Fregelette 
33 Firemark's Madison River SH Scott & Cindi Bailey Scott Bailey 
34 Topbrass Thunder Magic Carpet Ride Kenneth Hogan Ken Hogan 
35 Golden Meadow's Kickin' Crockett MH Chris Cooley Sonya Hutchason 
36 HR Wasatch's Double R Nothin Mark H. Powell DVM Gale Mettenbrink 
37 Tongue River Gold Buck JH WCX Richard Peterson Richard Peterson 
38 MHR SFR Jackson Apollo** MH MNH Dan & Beth Mills Dan Mills 
39 River Bottoms Max Q Annie Andy Whiteley John Gassner/Andy Whiteley 
40 Ambertrail's Fit To Be TYed ** Joellyn Brelsford Joellyn Brelsford/Mark Brelsford 
41 Kiowa's A Place In Time, MH Lisa Hartfield Lisa Hartfield 
42 Gingrocks Ms Latte Anna M Curry Anna M Curry 
43 Topbrass Miss Independant Wayne & Deb Dorband Wayne Dorband 
44 HRCH Big Horn Chasin' Holway's Gold WCX CGC Kathy & Keith Winch Keith Winch 
45 Adirondac Curly Q CD, MH Pete Olsen Pete Olsen 
46 Topbrass No Time to Paws ** Kaye Fuller Kaye Fuller 
47 Ctrl Alt Del CDX, MH, RE, NA, NF, NAJ, WCX** Megan Baker Megan Baker/Tom Lehr 
48 Topbrass Liberty Belle III SH WC ** Linda L Johnson Paul Johnson/Linda


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

You're a gem!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks Mike! Really appreciate the post. Have fun!
Diane


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, Mike, for posting the callbacks and entries.

If #3 was supposed to start, I'm sorry I wasn't there to do it. We stayed in too long at the Canadian National to make the long drive from Merritt to Colorado and had to scratch. Good luck to all. Wish I was there.


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Well this thread is going nowhere but I'll post the callbacks if you want them.........

Very generous callbacks to the open waterblind
1.2.3.6.8.10.12.14.18.19.23.24.25.31.32.33.34.37.38.39.42.45.46


to the last series of the amateur

lulu/beck
haley/castelli
ruff/bly
pete/dorband
ruby/snodgrass
billie/warren
bud/bischke
micah/rasmuson
stanley/gunn

I know nothing about the qual and the derby starts tomorrow.

Huge group that was organized by gassner is going out to dinner, Bait hasn't stopped drinking and its getting ugly!!!!


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

thanks Mike-keep it up please!


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Open All-Age - Sunday - 47 Entries Judges: Mitch Patterson & Ron Ainley
DOW ended with 3. Starting with dog #3 (highlighted in yellow). 
# Dog Name Owner Handler 
1 Ambertrail's Renegade Donna Williams David Williams 
2 Topbrass Caleb UD Connie Cleveland Judy Rasmuson 
3 Topbrass Lightnin Strikes Gold Meg Beck Meg Beck 
4 AFC Ida Red's Atalanta Challenge MH Lanier Fogg Lanier Fogg 
5 Jaco's Red Desert Cider ***WCX Gale Mettenbrink Gale Mettenbrink 
6 Sportin' Nitty Gritty *** Judy Bly Judy Bly 
7 Topbrass Firestorm Dave Cheatham David Cheatham 
8 McLean's Lord of the Rings MH Gayle Moore Gayle Moore 
9 Hoiss Point Ocean Steamer Robert Handysides Bob Handysides/Ron Bischke 
10 Jacos' Lady Sings the Blues Jeff Warren Jeff Warren 
11 RockErin Red River Ruckus *** Kent & Judi Carter Judi Carter 
12 Belvedere Million Dollar Dolly Carma Futhey Carma Futhey 
13 Topbrass Miss Independant Wayne & Deb Dorband Wayne Dorband 
14 Things That Are Red For 500 John Robinson John Robinson/Cheryl Talley 
15 Kiowa's A Place In Time, MH Lisa Hartfield Lisa Hartfield 
16 Lacrosse Adirondac Co-Pilot Sally Low Anna M Curry 
17 Amanda's Pick of Maggie Creek MH *** George Fiebelkorn George Fiebelkorn 
18 FC AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake JH Andy Whiteley Andy Whiteley/John Gassner/Lanier Fogg 
19 Ruby Redfish Mo's Mountain Gem*** Carol Millette-Snodgrass Carol Millette- Snodgrass 
20 Storm Warnings Dixie Darlin** Michelle Chalupka Michelle Chalupka 
21 Bulrush Handy Ron Bischke Ron Bischke 
22 Topbrass No Time to Paws ** Kaye Fuller Kaye Fuller 
23 Special Touchs Satchacrazy BaileyMae MH *** Wayne Skochenski Wayne Skochenski 
24 Ambertrail's Life Of Riley*** Donna Williams David Williams 
25 FC AFC FTCH AFTCH OTCH TNT's Stanley Steamer Janice Gunn John Gunn 
26 FC-AFC Topbrass Band On The Run Judy Rasmuson Judy Rasmuson 
27 Neversink's Road to Belvedere,MH,*** James Drager Jim Drager/Megan Baker/Tom Lehr 
28 Millpond's Baby Boomer *** Jack Stevens Jack Stevens 
29 Wasatch's Red Desert Rainy***WCX Gale Mettenbrink Gale Mettenbrink 
30 Heads Up Tracks in the Taiga JFTR, QFTR*** Judith Myers Judy Myers 
31 Ram River Rockin' Rudy David Cheatham David Cheatham 
32 Little Bit of Gold Dust***MH Beverly Burns Bev Burns 
33 FTCH AFTCH Bulrush Shelby Ron Bischke Ron Bischke 
34 Coyote Red Jeff Warren Jeff Warren 
35 Emberain Saint Elias MH WCX ** Linda L Johnson Paul Johnson/Linda Johnson 
36 Firemark Hands On The Wheel *** John Baitinger John Baitinger 
37 Topbrass Repete Pawsability Wayne & Deb Dorband Wayne Dorband 
38 Topbrass Montana Lonesome Dove John Robinson John Robinson 
39 HR Firemarks Million Dollar Baby MH Michael Castelli Michael Castelli 
40 Happydaugh's A Cut Above *** Ann Strathern Ann Strathern 
41 Ida Red's Light of My Life MH *** OD George Fiebelkorn George Fiebelkorn 
42 Firemarks Elusive One Andy Whiteley Andy Whiteley/John Gassner/Lanier Fogg 
43 Maverick's West Coast Offense MH ** Carol Millette-Snodgrass Carol Millette- Snodgrass 
44 FTCH AFTCH Heads Up Fire in the Hole Lynn Nelson Lynn Nelson 
45 FTCH AFTCH Bulrush Yellow Bud Ron Bischke Ron Bischke 
46 KC's Maximum Sentence MH *** Roger Fuller Kaye Fuller/Roger Fuller 
47 GoldNGuns Rough N Ready Rebel*** JH WC-WCX Gregg Hornby & Arleen Meyer Hornby Gregg Hornby 

Amateur All-Age - Saturday - 60 Entries Judges: Barb Howard & Dr. Linda Johnson
DOW ended with 3. Starting with dog #3 (highlighted in yellow). 
# Dog Name Owner Handler 
1 FC AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake JH Andy Whiteley Andy Whiteley/John Gassner/Lanier Fogg 
2 FC Porjay's CrackerJack Surpriz Meg Beck Meg Beck 
3 Heads Up Tracks in the Taiga JFTR, QFTR*** Judith Myers Judy Myers 
4 Wasatch's Red Desert Rainy***WCX Gale Mettenbrink Gale Mett


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Mike, Again thanks and the best of luck to you and Haley in the 4th! Hope to see something blue on her!
Diane


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

thanks diane, she got stung today by a wasp and I was informed fri that she has rocky mountain spotted fever, not sure how the girl is hanging in there but she is. she is on more dang drugs than lindsey lohhan!!!

if you want updates tomorrow, call my cell 913-485-3507


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Mike, get her on benadryl ASAP! It will get the swelling asap and ice it down, too! I did that at a test last year with Maggie stung on her eye. by morning she was OK to run. I really hope your little one does well and what do they treat Rocky Mt Fever with? Damm those ticks! Haley sure is a trooper!
I'll call you tomorrow to see you she is.
Diane


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Mike, Megan's callbacks to Amateur (on Facebook) had #37, but did not have ruby/snodgrass.


----------



## zoomngoldens (Nov 11, 2004)

Qual placements

1 - #34 - Ken Hogan and Rider! WOOHOO!
2 - #13 - 
3 - #46
4 - #1
RJ - #24
Jams - 4, 17, 22, 32, 42


Callbacks to Am water marks

2, 15, 22, 30, 47, 56, 57, 58, 60


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Mike thanks for posting. It is really appreciated.
I hope Haley will be fine.


----------



## Emcare (Apr 14, 2009)

Does anyone have Sally Low's contact information?
Please send a PM with the information.
Thanks very much,
Carey


----------

